
Chumby NeTV turns any HDTV into a Smart TV - joelhaus
http://www.engadget.com/2011/09/08/chumby-netv-turns-any-hdtv-into-a-chumby-thats-hard-to-hug-vid/
======
joe_bleau
Bunnie mentioned it on his blog today:
<http://www.bunniestudios.com/blog/?p=1847>

Might be a nice FPGA dev toy, since the design will be open.

Any info on pricing yet?

